# Water Heater Start Up



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a 2010 250rs. I filled the fresh tank. I inserted the anode rod. I turned the power switch on the unit (down behind the burner). I ran the water through the hot side of all faucets.

The burner lit for about 30 seconds and now will not start again. Did I miss a step in how to fill the water heater?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I ask because it has happened to me, is the propane turned on?


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

*Is there a bypass on your hw tank?* Make sure the tank filled up, the propane is on, you have propane, and the gas switch is on inside the camper.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

LTCMontana said:


> I have a 2010 250rs. I filled the fresh tank. I inserted the anode rod. I turned the power switch on the unit (down behind the burner). I ran the water through the hot side of all faucets.
> 
> The burner lit for about 30 seconds and now will not start again. Did I miss a step in how to fill the water heater?


Hi -

Is this your first trip out with the 250RS?

After you hooked up your water supply -did you hear the HW heater filling? if not, you may be in bypass. You mentioned the switch behind the burner - the switch is used for using the HW in electric mode. There are 2 buttons on your control panel inside the TT - one for LP Gas & the other for electric. On our 250RS, the gas is the middle switch.

Another idea is that there may be air in your lines - I usually prime the gas line by turning on the stove until it lights - which takes a few tries.

Let us know how you make out - so we can help.....


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

How do I know if I'm in bypass mode?

I have ckecked the other gas appliance and they work fine (frig, heater, stove).

EDIT:
RTFM!
Water Heater By-Pass Kit
If equipped, a by-pass kit allows winterization of the fresh water system without putting RV anti-freeze into the water heater. The by-pass valve(s) are located on the back of the water heater (which is inside the unit) and in by-pass mode, allow water to travel through a "cross-over" line connecting the input and the output lines of the water heater. BE CAREFUL, if in by-pass mode, turning on a "hot" water spigot, WILL NOT put water in the water heater and lighting the water heater with an empty tank could damage the tank which may not be warrantable.

I hope I haven't messed it up. I will try and find the valve tonight.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a pic of our HW heater - notice the valve towards the bottom - when valve is postioned "up" its in bypass. When its positioned to the left its "normal"

On edit - If you notice, I've done a mod to allow easier access to this area.


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Rick,

I LUV U MAN!


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there a pilot light to light? Mine worked fine on electric this weekend once I figured out (with help) that there is a switch inside. I will be without hookups in July for 5 days. My popup had a button to push to light the pilot. I didn't see any switches when I looked at the water heater. I can't look at it yet because it's stored an hour away at my folks. If anyone has any pictures that would be helpful. I couldn't find the paperwork for the water heater in my stuff. I got it 2nd hand from a private party. I have the paperwork but not for that. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Patty said:


> Is there a pilot light to light? Mine worked fine on electric this weekend once I figured out (with help) that there is a switch inside. I will be without hookups in July for 5 days. My popup had a button to push to light the pilot. I didn't see any switches when I looked at the water heater. I can't look at it yet because it's stored an hour away at my folks. If anyone has any pictures that would be helpful. I couldn't find the paperwork for the water heater in my stuff. I got it 2nd hand from a private party. I have the paperwork but not for that. Any ideas? Thanks


No pilot, it uses DSI (Direct Spark Ignition).


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

So just turn on the propane and flip the switch for gas inside? Sorry to be such a dunce. I didn't see any switch on the water heater.


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Rick wins the prize!

Now I know where the by-pass valve is. Everything works as advertised.

Outbackers save the day...again.


----------

